# Slippery Elm



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Is anyone feeding their goats slippery elm? We have the trees growing on the property and I started making my own gruel with them. 

The goats and chickens really like it, A LOT.

I was thinking about making a batch for us. Maybe some sort of throat stuff for the colds we are bound to get this winter, LOL.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

That's awsome. I don't think slippery elm grows in WI but if it does, I'll plant some! I use slippery elm bark powder all the time. Growing pups always get it, I like to feed it to kids, any goat who had a heavy parasite load gets it to help heal the digestive tract after worming, and we use it for human throat issues. I wonder if it grows here???


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it will grow there!

I am going to gather up some seeds next year and include the seedlings in my hedgerow. I wonder if you're allowed to sell slippery elm seedlings and seeds from your own trees?

I was imagining a small field of walnut, slippery elm and other medicinal seedlings and herbs for future sale. Hmm.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

If I ever gather the seeds, I'd be happy to send you some for shipping. It'll be next year though, LOL.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

That would be wonderful! I am working on a hedgerow that we'll start next year. I love the idea. I'll PM you my address so you could send me seeds if you are able to collect any.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

You will have to remind me. Keep a check on my postings and if you see me posting about collecting seeds, message me about this conversation, lol. I'm really forgetful so I'll forget hehe.

I might not even post about the seeds so if you can remember, message me next year when they set seed and I will make sure to send you some seeds. I can't remember when they bloom, spring maybe?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oooh, if you end up with some Slippery Elm seeds, could I please have some?  I absolutely LOVE using slippery elm on my animals, but it's so expensive! I would give almost anything to have my own tree...


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Just remind me when the seed season comes and as long as can get to the seeds, I'm happy to share! I have one tree that fell so will be easy to harvest the seeds. Its like God knew I needed to reach the top. The tree is still alive, just laying on its side, LOL.

It was really weird, I kept telling my husband I wish we had slippery elm trees and then that danged tree fell on our fence. Imagine my surprise when I realized we had the danged trees the whole time, LOL.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

The Web said it blooms from March-June.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Slippery elm bark is a wonderful thing. If you get seeds some day I would love to have some too/


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Sure thing!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I tried the bark powder for my recent bout with mystery diarrhea in two does. They liked it, ate it out of my hand like they do baking soda. It had no effect on the squirts that I could tell.


----------



## panooq (Nov 3, 2013)

*two things*

The chinese elms here in California are dropping seeds...

Also, have you tried food grade diatomaceous earth on your goats. It can reduce or remove smaller parasite loads cheaply. You might also try moringa oleifera, which can be grown as an annual just about anywhere.

I would gladly trade you some moringa seed for slippery elm.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I pulled a doe off feed with ketosis thru by giving her slippery elm branches.

The bad thing is if they are in your pasture the goats will bark them first they like them so much.


----------

